# mbuna feeding recommendations?



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello all,

My 75 gallon mbuna is up and running. My 1st 10 fish are in. 5 yellow labs and 5 Jalo Reef. I have API Tropical Greens and they devour it. But I want to make sure that is a decent food and that they don't need something else. I'm looking for any recommendations anyone might have. Is the API Tropical Greens ok?

Mike


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oscar Fish gives it 3 stars which means it is decent, but there are 4 star foods available. I'd use it up and try something else the next time.


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks DJ. I'm reading some good reviews on NLS. I'm just wondering what others like.

Mike


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We have been feeding extreme aquatic foods (cichlid peewee), for about 4 years, with excellent results. About two months ago we started trying a little nortfin (cichlid formula). So far it seems to be good. The fish have accepted it very well.
The fish we have fed are, mbuna, peacocks, haps, synodontis catfish and bristlenose catfish. We have also fed the fry of all of these with the exception of the syno"s.


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> Oscar Fish gives it 3 stars which means it is decent, but there are 4 star foods available. I'd use it up and try something else the next time.


Thanks for that info, I didn't know there was such rating reviews. I'm going to cut out Tetra cichlid crisps(1 star) and Hikari Wafers(2star), keep feeding NLS pellets and Zoo med Spirulina (5 stars).


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

NLS is awesome stuff, can't go wrong with the last two you listed.


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. I have ordered NLS Cichlid formula. I'll see how they like that compared to the API tropical greens. I'd rather give them something rated 5 stars over 3, but I'll use that up too.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like NLS and Northfin. But I think next time I'm going with NLS.


----------



## Ram-Finatic (Jul 27, 2016)

I personally use Northfin foods (Krill Gold/Pro pellets, Veggie Formula pellets, and Kelp Wafers) for my Mbunas.
Originally switched over from NLS, and haven't had any regrets since 
Aside from Northfin pellets, I also feed a slice of raw zucchini occasionally.


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> We have been feeding extreme aquatic foods (cichlid peewee), for about 4 years, with excellent results. About two months ago we started trying a little nortfin (cichlid formula). So far it seems to be good. The fish have accepted it very well.
> The fish we have fed are, mbuna, peacocks, haps, synodontis catfish and bristlenose catfish. We have also fed the fry of all of these with the exception of the syno"s.


I just switched to the xtreme aquatics peewee cichlid about two weeks ago. my mixed peacocks and demasoni love it. Color tone and color saturation are great, energy level are great, breaks down slowly on the sand (all of mine graze all day and check for food) and I haven't noticed any water clarity or chemistry issues yet. Even the couple of pale females that I have look vibrantly pale! Was feeding hikari Excel (the spirulina based one - may have mixed the name up) before that and lots of cloudiness combined with poor fish coloring.

Glad to hear that you're having good long term results on it - my chief concern was that it was too rich in animal protein for the Dems.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Drake1588 said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > We have been feeding extreme aquatic foods (cichlid peewee), for about 4 years, with excellent results. About two months ago we started trying a little nortfin (cichlid formula). So far it seems to be good. The fish have accepted it very well.
> ...


Our Dems have done very well on this food. Clown loaches was one fish I forgot to add to the list. My wife absolutely loves her clown loaches. :thumb:


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Oscar Fish gives it 3 stars which means it is decent, but there are 4 star foods available. I'd use it up and try something else the next time.


by any chance do you have the link to that?...
thx...


----------



## krazyju84 (Jul 10, 2014)

google "oscar fish food review" should be the first result


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

thx...


----------

